# Jack Daniels Open Bottle



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

My parents have a bottle of Jack Daniels in their basement that has been sitting there for at least 25 years. It is half full. Is it still ok to drink?


----------



## gtsetgo (Aug 26, 2008)

only one way to find out.


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

elderboy02 said:


> My parents have a bottle of Jack Daniels in their basement that has been sitting there for at least 25 years. It is half full. Is it still ok to drink?


If it has a cork stopper I would try it.:bl
I have a bottle of Maker's that I dipped 10 years ago march that I am planning to go there(Maker's) and open on its b-day


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

It doesn't have a cork stopper. Just the screw on cap.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Open it up, give it a sniff and then pour. Grab the glass lift to your mouth and drink. If its bad spit it out, however if its good pour another glass. :chk


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

:tpd: Just go with the wine snob rinse and spit! you will know.:dr


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

clampdown said:


> Open it up, give it a sniff and then pour. Grab the glass lift to your mouth and drink. If its bad spit it out, however if its good pour another glass. :chk


Now that's the way to do it! :ss


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

clampdown said:


> Open it up, give it a sniff and then pour. Grab the glass lift to your mouth and drink. If its bad spit it out, however if its good pour another glass. :chk


Just drink the damn thing or I'll PM you my addy and I'll try it for you!:tu:tu


----------



## smokinfish (Dec 20, 2007)

Should be fine. I have a bottle from 85 that came in a crystal decantur, it's about half full, I spoke to rep for JD and he said it should be fine but doesn't age like wine.

D


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

It won't have aged. Aging stops when whisky is bottled. It should be fine, however. The alcohol will act as a wonderful preservative. I am of the opinion that whisky has far more benefits than demerits so I say, give it a shot. 

After that shot, give it another one or two more as well.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

So how does it taste?


----------



## parafumar (Aug 23, 2008)

D. Generate said:


> It won't have aged. Aging stops when whisky is bottled. It should be fine, however. The alcohol will act as a wonderful preservative. I am of the opinion that whisky has far more benefits than demerits so I say, give it a shot.


:tpd:


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

I wouldn't know, I've never had a bottle of Jack las a month, let alone years!:chk


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

bottoms up!


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

elderboy02 said:


> My parents have a bottle of Jack Daniels in their basement that has been sitting there for at least 25 years. It is half full. Is it still ok to drink?


 It must have not been good:r or maybe it was real good and he is sleeping it off:ss


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

It started out as mostly alcohol so even if it evaporates it's still mostly alcohol. 

I'm thinking you should drink it!


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I was just wondering if it would go bad and make me sick. I haven't drank much whiskey before. Only 1 Jack and Coke.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

elderboy02 said:


> I was *just wondering if it would go bad and make me sick.* I haven't drank much whiskey before. Only 1 Jack and Coke.


I doubt it. I'm not a big drinker - but I do enjoy a drink every so often. That said - believe it or not - we still have a couple of bottles from our wedding reception around here that I still have a shot out of every now and then.

Tastes fine and never been sick. So long as it's been capped or corked there should be no worries.

And oh yeah - our wedding reception was in 1978.

:ss

Ron


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

elderboy02 said:


> I was just wondering if it would go bad and make me sick. I haven't drank much whiskey before. Only 1 Jack and Coke.


*Don't worry... I have never known ANYBODY to get sick from drinking Whiskey. 
Just go ahead and finish it off. In fact... chug-a-lug!* u



Just kiding... should be fine. I really don't recommend the chug-a-lug approach. :hn


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Apparently there's a half bottle rule. This came up some time back and what I found was >= half full it'll stay good, though < half it turns for the worse.

Don't worry though, I opened a bottle of my mother's homemade wine and took a nice big drink of vinegar. Still alive!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

SmokeyJoe said:


> *Don't worry... I have never known ANYBODY to get sick from drinking Whiskey. *
> *Just go ahead and finish it off. In fact... chug-a-lug!* u


 :tpd:
It was best said on The Cosby Show: Chugalug, chugalug, chugalug!!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

So what does it taste like?


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

elderboy02 said:


> I was just wondering if it would go bad and make me sick. I haven't drank much whiskey before. Only 1 Jack and Coke.


Ah...a newbie drinker...bottom's up...:tu


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

I would not recommend that a new drinker start off by drinking Jack straight up. I speak from personal experience on this one. 

Mix it up with some coke. Later on you can try out some better Whisky's straight up.


----------

